# Re:Ovarian Reserve Test



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

deborah said:


> These tests are interpreted in various ways. It does not predict the menopause in any way and in my opinion the test is not very useful. Don't worry and enjoy your pregnancy.
> 
> Have a read of my umbilical cord blood information or click on the cryocare link at the bottom of my message. It's well worth doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

deborah said:


> Hi peter,
> 
> thanks so much for the info. Yes I am going to do the stem cell thingy!!!
> 
> Deborah xxx


That's good, let me know if you have any questions about it

Peter


----------

